# How To Sculpt With Clay Part 1



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

First You Will need to make a Stand To Hold your Foam Head:
You will need the Following:

1- 3lb coffee can with lid

1- 9" piece of Pvc Pipe

Plaster of Paris

Take the coffee can Lid and cut a small " X " in The middle of the lid.
Push The PVC pipe in to the "X". Test Fit the lid and pipe to the can .
Make sure the pipe Touches the bottom of the can. Now remove it and mix your plaster of paris . Mix in small batches and make sure you have a enough plaster to fill the can.pour plaster in can and while the plaster is still wet put the lid with the pipe in place back on it.

So, it will look like this when done, Making SURE the pipe is straight. ( Only cleaner , I slopped Plaster on Mine when I did the mold tut.)










Here I was Sculpting the Grinch ( I know Don't Disbar me) anyway the Set-up is the same no matter what you are going to sculpt..

Now to begin your sculpt after the stand has set-up you will be ready:
This is a 5 part Tutorial;
Things you will need:
Foam Head.Prop Head Stand,Vas-o-line, 5-8 lbs clay, some alum foil, and sculpting tools , 2 -1" wooden balls for eyes.

Part1:Jim Carrey AsThe Grinch :: Grinch Pt 1 slideshow by Blinky_12 - PhotobucketPart2:Jim Carrey AsThe Grinch :: Grinch Pt 2 slideshow by Blinky_12 - PhotobucketPart3:Jim Carrey AsThe Grinch :: Grinch Pt 3 slideshow by Blinky_12 - Photobucket

See Part T2 Of this Post for the rest of the Tutorial. I could only post so many at this time


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

It Has Been My Heart Felt Wishes That by the time you have read through all the Tutorials in this How -To Series That you have been able to make a prop. And Have as much fun as I have making this Grinch.
I did this for 2 reasons:
Some of you may already know that I am not in the best of health, I am losing my eye sight. I have Cancer and Diabetes, and P.A.D..
I'm telling you this for reasons that:I don't want pity and I don't want you to feel bad about it... It was so that if I don't respond to your questions in the future it is because I may not be here..I want you All to know that I have enjoyed being on this Forum and I Love you All. Hugs and Kisses Blinky

You will learn How-TO make a prop from begining to end.
In this series:The Titles so Far are:

Sculpting with Clay part 1 & 2
2 part Plaster Mold part 1 & 2
Mixing your Dragon Skin
How to use your Dragon Skin & Mold
De-mold & Fix Air Bubbles
Putting your Prop Head Together
Make-up and Hair
Making & Body and Stand

I Hope You Have Enjoyed the Series. Much Love Blinky


----------

